# Game Thread: Thursday Dec. 8 vs Wizards



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

<center>























*Indiana Pacers (10-7) - Washington Wizards (8-8)*

*Time*: 8:00 Eastern
*Venue*: Conseco Fieldhouse
*TV*: TNT
*Radio*: WIBC 1070










*Probable Starting Lineup*:





































Anthony Johnson | Sarunas Jasikevicius | Stephen Jackson | Jermaine O'Neal | Scot Pollard

*Key Reserves:*























Jeff Foster | Danny Granger | Freddie Jones











*Probable Starting Lineup:*





































Gilbert Arenas | Jarvis Hayes | Jared Jeffries | Antawn Jamison | Brendan Haywood

*Key Reserves:*























Etan Thomas | Caron Butler | Antonio Daniels

*Indiana Pacers**
Home: 5-3
Road: 5-4
Overall: 10-7

Washington Wizards
Home: 5-3
Road: 3-5
Overall: 8-8*








*Who's Hot?*







</center>








- 24 ppg in last 5 games








- 33 ppg in last 3 games


*Injury Report*

Pacers- 








- Knee/Eyescratch 







- Quad 







- Lower Abdomen 







- Wrist 

Wizards- 

None?


<center>*Pacers Fan's Key Matchup*:

Gilbert Arenas vs Sarunas Jasikevicius/Anthony Johnson/Freddie Jones

Pacers 93
Wizards 86


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

A little stat that people might not know, Washington is the 4th best scoring team in the NBA. They average 100.2 points a game. We average 92.2 points a game.

So it's gonna be interesting to see how we play against the fast running Wizards. If we minimize Jamison's game and if Saras can play up to Arenas' game, we'll be in good shape. I really wish we had Artest, he is the type of guy we need when playing against such a team.

My pick:

Wizards- 82
Indiana- 90

Saras 24pts


----------



## Lakeshow_Pimp (Oct 2, 2005)

i got my money on the pacers. :cheers:


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

Lakeshow_Pimp said:


> i got my money on the pacers. :cheers:


lol i got 2000 bbb.net points on the pacers, with the 6.5 spread. :eek8:


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

95-88 Pacers


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

AJ and Saras starting. How did I know?


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

WTF kind of starting lineup is this. Tinsley, Jackson, and Artest are out?!?!?


I'm watching LN vs. Dunbar on ESPN2 though.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

PacersguyUSA said:


> WTF kind of starting lineup is this. Tinsley, Jackson, and Artest are out?!?!?


Jackson isn't out:

AJ/Saras/Jackson/Granger/JO is the lineup.

Wizards out to an 8-0 lead early on.


----------



## btyler (May 4, 2005)

PacersguyUSA said:


> I'm watching LN vs. Dunbar on ESPN2 though.


Yeah, Me too...
Greg Oden is a ****ING MONSTER!!!
DAYAMN!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Saras with a nice pass to Granger for the dunk. Granger then scores to cut the lead to 12-8. 6:30 lefti n the first quarter.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jones2011 said:


> Yeah, Me too...
> Greg Oden is a ****ING MONSTER!!!
> DAYAMN!


Greg Oden has made me tune of the game, also.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

I wish Cook wasn't out for Dunbar, but Oden's block party is making up for it.


----------



## Sad Mafioso (Nov 7, 2004)

Brendan Haywood is looking as dominat as Oden. Pathetic.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Brandon MacDonald is having a nice little game for himself. Fourth quarter comming up.


----------



## The Man (Aug 20, 2005)

Ill Kick You Outta This Houseud If You Dont Cut That Hari~


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Damn, who say that Oden alley-oop


----------



## The Man (Aug 20, 2005)

oden aubt uib tge keafye


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Austin Croshere just returned to the lineup (was late because of snow)....



53-53 Pacers 10.45 in the 3rd.



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

J.O. with the fadeaway...
Haywood shot missed Sarunas rebound and then lays it in....
A.J. just scored nice assist from Sar....

Timeout Wizards...

Pacers winning 59-54....



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Hayes lays it in....
Sarunas with the 3!!!....


Pacers lead by 5....



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Jackson is fouled while driving to the hole, 3 point play coming up....
makes the FT....


Pacers leading by 8...


*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Sarunas with a nice fadeaway...
Jamison misses, O'Neal with the rebound..
A.J. with the layup...
Arenas with the 3....
Sarunas is fouled (Hayes)...

Pacers lead by 6....


*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

J.O. with the nice dunk...
Arenas comes back with stuff at the other end...
J.O. with a nice J...{21 pts.}...
Jackson shoots the 3 misses..
Arenas with the layup..
T.O. Pacers..

Indy leading 73-67....


*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Jackson with the nice layup...
Jamison is blocked by Sar....
Jackson shoots misses...
Arenas shoots misses...
J.O. with the steal...
Jackson again with the layup (24pts)...
Jamison shoots the 3 (airball)....
Croshere misses....
Sarunas with the steal fastbreak passes to Freddy Jones hits the layup and is fouled!!!.
Sarunas has 6 assists....
Arenas is fouled...

Indy 79 Wizards 67 2.11 in the 3rd...


*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

I leave the game when we're down 8, and suddenly we're up 13? Jasikevicius!


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Sarunas with the 3!!!....
Jamison shoots the 3 misses..
Sarunas with the rebound....misses layup...
Arenas shoots 3 misses...
Croshere with the 3!!!...
Jones with the layup (13 pts 5 assists)...
Arenas misses the 3...

END OF 3rd.,..


Indy leading 87-71 (outscored the Wiz 37-20 in the 3rd qtr.)


*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> I leave the game when we're down 8, and suddenly we're up 13? Jasikevicius!



Yeah we took the lead quickly, and Sarunas is playing really good, but A.J. is also doing a good job....
but man Sar is just amazing from 3 point land, almost automatic...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Daniels with the offensive foul....
J.O. with the ball is knocked out A.J. recovers and dunks....
Arenas drives to the basket is fouled...
misses 1..makes 2....
A.J. to the basket is fouled....
makes the 1st.....makes the 2nd....
Butler is blocked by Granger....
J.O. with the fadeaway (11 of 17 23 pts.)...
Thomas is fouled by Granger his 3rd...

Indy 93 Wiz 72 9.34 left in the game....


*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

offensive foul on F. Jones..
Daniels misses.....
A.J. misses 3....
then commits foul...


Timeout Pacers....

74-93 Pacers early in the 4th....


*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

it's nice to see us finally wake up after 1/2 time...

Everybody is playing great....



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Jamison misses the layup...
A.J, with the nice assist to Foster...
Etan Thomas with the basket....
S-Jax with the J. {11 of 16.. 26 pts season high}....
J.O. with the nice shot assist from A.J....
Arenas is fouled by Jackson....
Jamison jumpshot is good (16pts.)....
Jackson with the fadeaway he's on fire....
scores again he now has 30 pts...

Timeout Washington...


Indy 103 Wiz 80...
5.40 in the 4th....

*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Fred Jones is fouled....
misses 1st....makes 2nd....
Hayes misses 3...
Foster with the layup nice assist by Sarunas...
Sarunas with the rebound { 12 pts, 7 assists, 8 rebounds}...
Granger misses the J. 
Foster with the steal passes to Croshere is fouled....
makes 1st....makes 2nd...

Indy 108 Wiz 80 
3.14 in the 4th...


*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Fred Jones with the nice J...
Taylor misses 3...
Granger misses 3....
Hayes misses 3...
Blatche is fouled and makes the basket...

T.O. Pacers...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Andre Blatche misses the FT...
Harrison misses the shot...
Booth rebounds and lays it up....
Harrison with the airball...
Hayes is fouled by Gill...
misses 1st....makes 2nd....
Samari Walker misses shot....
Blatche with the miss...
Harrison rebounds....
Gill shoots airball....

GAME OVER!!
PACERS WIN!!! PACERS WIN!!!! 117-87...

Indy outscored Washington 61-37 in the 2nd. half...


J.O. with 25 pts. S-Jax with 30 Sarunas with 12...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Nice to see my man S-Jax finally snapping out his funk...
Freddy Jones had a really nice game....
Sarunas played great on the offense and on Defense...
J.O. with a nice night as usual...
A.J. also had a nice game....
and Granger was all over the floor, I love the kid's intensity....

Great win and hopefully we can carry this momentum over to our next game....


*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!!*


----------



## The Man (Aug 20, 2005)

Blow Out!!!!


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

The Birdman said:


> Blow Out!!!!



About time....


*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!!*


----------



## SianTao (Jul 11, 2005)

Hm... I see Jasikevicius made 2 blocks. How the hell did that happen lol?

Anyway, congratulations. :clap:


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

We started off very slow, i was really worried when we were down 16 early in the game.

Saras played awsome i thought. His defense, rebounding, hustle and work ethic carried the team when we were down, then Freddie Jones picked it up, Saras' 3's started coming down and SJ and JO then took over the game. Our defense when it plays at a high level is definetly top 3 in the league, we showed it against the Jazz and then tonight, 30 points in the first quarter and then we shut Washington down.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

SianTao said:


> Hm... I see Jasikevicius made 2 blocks. How the hell did that happen lol?
> 
> Anyway, congratulations. :clap:


Yeah, both were very nice too. One of them was on a 3 point attempt by Hayes i think and the other was when Jamison thought he had a easy layup... then Saras made a nice block!


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Did anybody else see that block by Saras in the paint? Holy ****! This guy is absolutely amazing. Take your time Tinsley, we're just fine.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

StephenJackson said:


> Did anybody else see that block by Saras in the paint? Holy ****! This guy is absolutely amazing. Take your time Tinsley, we're just fine.



Hopefully Tinsley will be back as soon as possible. Don't forget we killed Cleveland, a much much better team, with Tinsley being a big part of that.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

I like Tinsley alot too, but i will say, we're better with Saras starting then Tinsley.

Saras had no turnovers tonight, he made key plays on defense and made alot of nice passes, like Tins would, and his timly and clutch shooting is something Tins can only dream about. And seriously, don't anyone ever compare Tins' defense to Saras'.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

great overall game by my man jasikevicius.. 12 points 8rebs 7 assists 2 steals even 2 blocks!! nice

did jaxxon start as sf? interesting


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

PacersguyUSA said:


> Hopefully Tinsley will be back as soon as possible. Don't forget we killed Cleveland, a much much better team, with Tinsley being a big part of that.


Saras is just such a huge spark for us. He has the attitude that this team needs. He is all over the court out there. I never see a play where he doesn't try his absolute best. This man is quickly becoming my third favorite Pacer.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

on top of that, no to's for sarunas. lovely!

tbh i am quite surpriced at outcome of this game. shooting 59% frm the field, 50% from trey. held the wizz down to 34%.. g arenas 5-18


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

Indystarza said:


> great overall game by my man jasikevicius.. 12 points 8rebs 7 assists 2 steals even 2 blocks!! nice
> 
> did jaxxon start as sf? interesting


Yeah, it was a strange lineup because Austin Croshere arrived mid-way thru the 1st quarter because of traffic due to the snow storm. I guess it took him 4 hours to get there.... i donno if that's true what i heard on TNT.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Andre Blatche misses the FT...
> Harrison misses the shot...
> Booth rebounds and lays it up....
> Harrison with the airball...
> ...



Congratulations! Good win! :cheers: :clap:


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Final Score- 111-87 Pacers win

Pacers Fan- 19
MillerTime- 26
Pacersthebest- 17

Winner- Pacersthebest


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

Is there standings or something? Or are we not keeping track of standings? lol


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

MillerTime said:


> Is there standings or something? Or are we not keeping track of standings? lol


The standings are in the archive, I think.

Good win for the Pacers. I changed the channel when we were down by 16 because I didn't want to watch anymore of our pathetic play. It was turnover after turnover. We really can't afford to start like that, especially against any good teams.

Nice to see another good performance by Saras.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

justasking? said:


> Congratulations! Good win! :cheers: :clap:



Thanx doggy.......



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

It will be interesting to see how well SJax plays without Artest. After his suspension last year he played great (no artest). The beginning of this season he has struggled then no Artest and he scores 26.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Brian said:


> It will be interesting to see how well SJax plays without Artest. After his suspension last year he played great (no artest). The beginning of this season he has struggled then no Artest and he scores 26.



That's a good point. I think Jackson loved being the second option for scoring. Now that he is third, it's thrown his game off.


----------

